# You're Still The One - acoustic cover



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nicely done cover , and Canadian content , and Ashlie`s voice is very good and well suited to this song .Thanks


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

John Reilly said:


> Nicely done cover , and Canadian content , and Ashlie`s voice is very good and well suited to this song .Thanks



thanks for your very kind post...we greatly appreciate you checkin this out.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great job as usual Dale!

Of course being really old i was expecting this


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

I’m right there with you...when I listed the song that’s the one I think of too! Thanks so much for the listen, your friend, dale.


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Fabulous!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

chuckv97 said:


> Fabulous!


we greatly appreciate you taking some of your time to give this a spin!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lovely.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Really appreciate you taking time to give this a spin!


----------

